
Test Apple MacBook Pro 13 2018 (Touch Bar, I5) Laptop (German) - Gys
https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Apple-MacBook-Pro-13-2018-Touch-Bar-i5-Laptop.316002.0.html
======
Gys
Conclusion (translated):

After the first benchmarks, the results are sobering and fall short of
expectations. The Coffee Lake U-Chip consumes more power than the Kaby Lake R
CPUs, and the MacBook Pro 13 can reach the temperature limit of the processor
within seconds.

